# Name für Schurke



## Imbachar (2. Dezember 2007)

Hi Buffed User,

bitte gebt mir doch mal ein paar ERNSTE vorschläge für nen namen für nen männlichen ud schurken 

Danke shconmal im vorraus MFG Imbachar


----------



## Katze (2. Dezember 2007)

vorschlag : Undtot!
^.^


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (2. Dezember 2007)

Amulius,Cloze,Araq,James,Charley,Guerro,Ruzk,Kurtchen

So das wars Ideen sidn alle weg^^
Hoffe dir gefällt einer
Gruß
Aboran


----------



## Similion (2. Dezember 2007)

Schamane schrieb:


> Amulius,Cloze,Araq,James,Charley,Guerro,Ruzk,Kurtchen
> 
> So das wars Ideen sidn alle weg^^
> Hoffe dir gefällt einer
> ...


 


Cloze? geposed von nihilium^^?

Venom/Zordriak/Welverin/Schorty/Vonhinten


----------



## Pumajäger (2. Dezember 2007)

Meuchlord oder Schufguhl
Undermaid

oder zu WotLK passend Frozenkill  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daedrakim (2. Dezember 2007)

Imbachar schrieb:


> Hi Buffed User,
> 
> bitte gebt mir doch mal ein paar ERNSTE vorschläge für nen namen für nen männlichen ud schurken
> 
> Danke shconmal im vorraus MFG Imbachar



Welche Rasse soll's denn sein?
Für die Namensfindung wär ja auch wichtig, dass der Name zur Rasse passt.

Für Blut- oder Nachtelfen find ich "Sedonas" gut, hatte ich mal für meinen Schurken.
Der existiert allerdings nichtmehr.

Arsenal funktioniert grade nicht, mein Browser hängt sich auf, aber ich denke nicht, dass schon allzuviele Leute diesen Namen haben.


----------



## Chrissian (2. Dezember 2007)

Vayas, Elvaras?


----------



## Níght06 (2. Dezember 2007)

Daedrakim schrieb:


> Welche Rasse soll's denn sein?




Er/Sie hat doch "ud" geschrieben  also ud=undead.. u. undead=untoter


----------



## Angus3000 (2. Dezember 2007)

nen namen für deinen schurken weiß ich leider nicht, aber ich bin für die neue irokesen-klasse^^


----------



## Vancleaf (2. Dezember 2007)

Namen für schurken   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vancleef =Boss aus DM ich fand den schon immer cool
Mores =der überschurke aus Kara
Untoter=Misstot/ Ladydie
Blutelf =Seon / Vajinn
Orc     =Curses/Grr
Troll   =Mojo / Sancho

So das war mal sowas das mir für Horde eingefallen ist


----------



## Briefklammer (2. Dezember 2007)

hmh... unddubistweg^^
aber auf jedenfall nicht schurkex das ist mein toller name ^^


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (2. Dezember 2007)

er meinte ERNSTE namen für eine UNTOTEN schurken!und net sowas wie "hinderdia" oder "inrüggen"
und ja cloze ist der trollrouge von nihilum
ist aber geil wenn man im stealth ist und dann ein ally im bg das hinter einem liest^^ich sag dir der kackt sich in die robe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shex (2. Dezember 2007)

willst du nen RP namen wie "Nagura" oder eher nen 0850 namen wie "Master" ^^


----------



## n8duSt (2. Dezember 2007)

hab ihr alle keine fantasie?
jeder sollte sich seinen namen selber überlegen können..


----------



## VuLIoM (2. Dezember 2007)

finde die hier immer wieder zum lachen.... die sind sicher während des künstlerischen höhepunkt des ACC besitzers entstanden.

Shadowkiller
Shadowblaster
Darkkiller
Darkshadow
Darkshadowmaster
Shadowelf
Darkrouge
Shadowdead
Darkdead
Deadbringer
Darkowner
Shadowowner

UND UND UND... ich könnte noch 4 seiten so weiter machen


----------



## Knochentier (2. Dezember 2007)

Mein Schurke hiess Knochentier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das ist sowieso der coolste name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (2. Dezember 2007)

Knochentier schrieb:


> Mein Schurke hiess Knochentier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Mein Rouge heißt Skutz..aber mal ehrlich wenn dir nichtmal Namen einfallen solltest du ein anderes Spiel spielen.. ansonsten nimm abwandlungen von dingen oder mach was aus deinem namen was weiß ich...

MfG


----------



## Blood11 (2. Dezember 2007)

Tipp des Tages:

um so mehr Sonderzeichen im Namen desto mehr eindruck machst du

nen dich Hânslássmìchînrùhê

cooler name


----------



## ReGarde (2. Dezember 2007)

Eliphaz
Prodigy
Ascencion


----------



## Daedrakim (2. Dezember 2007)

Níght06 schrieb:


> Er/Sie hat doch "ud" geschrieben  also ud=undead.. u. undead=untoter



Sry, hab ich wohl überlesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pingu77 (2. Dezember 2007)

Tja, habe 3 Schurken, 
PvP-Schurke        = Oachkatzl
Normaler Schurke= Hîntêrdîr
Spass Schurke     = kêînäschânzz

Ich find des sind alles super namen, oder ^^


----------



## SeRuM (2. Dezember 2007)

Crithappens 
Mackiemesser
Messerjocke
Blutsvente


----------



## Scotch (2. Dezember 2007)

Tut mir leid wenn es jetzt ein wenig komisch klingt, aber was soll bitte der Threat???
Ich mein wenn du dir selber keinen Namen ausdenken kannst, dann nimm halt aus irgendeinem Film oder was in der Richtung, aber nen neuen Threat deswegen erstellen?!
Ich frag ja auch nicht übers Forum ob ich jetzt lieber Orangen- oder Zitronenlimonade trinken soll...

Echt nicht bösegemeint. Finds nur schade, dass z.Z. viele unsinnige Posts in das Forum kommen.

Mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forentroll (2. Dezember 2007)

wie wärs mit *Rouge* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (2. Dezember 2007)

SeRuM schrieb:


> Crithappens


so heißt ne gilde auf meinem server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber sowas gibts bestimtm schon 12k-mal


----------



## Argolo (2. Dezember 2007)

Pungo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X0RDAN (2. Dezember 2007)

------------------  XORDAN-----------------

So heisst mein schurke auch!


----------



## Jamain (2. Dezember 2007)

Männlich: Horst
Weiblich: Uschi

Oder jeweils mit nem "Doom" davor. =O


----------



## keeris (2. Dezember 2007)

Kinnas, packt ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Jathri= Jack the Ripper 


hab ich für meinen erstn schurkn gehabt den namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is genial^^


----------



## Marishiten (2. Dezember 2007)

Hör dir Barlows Cast an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da haste gute namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne spass bei seite solltest ihn nach irgend etwas chinesisches nennen halt nach samurai oder soo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


z.B Kishkumen


----------



## Tja (2. Dezember 2007)

Stalker, Thief, Powner, Ownedya, Neckcut, Killyou oder Anddone

irgendwas was halt dem Spielstil des Schurken gerecht wird...


----------



## Nightwraith (2. Dezember 2007)

Blood11 schrieb:


> Tipp des Tages:
> 
> um so mehr Sonderzeichen im Namen desto mehr eindruck machst du
> 
> ...


Ich hasse diese Namen...und was is das für eine Behauptung man soll was anderes spielen wenn einem kein Name einfällt???Das is nich nur unlogisch sondern auch sinnfrei, die Mehrheit hat vermutlich Probleme sich einen Namen einfallen zu lassen...man siehe nur "Klobro"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Geht mir ja nich anders...
"Crudos" wär mein Vorschlag für nen Untoten-Rogue...(lat.:grausam") 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightwraith (2. Dezember 2007)

Scotch schrieb:


> Tut mir leid wenn es jetzt ein wenig komisch klingt, aber was soll bitte der Threat???
> Ich mein wenn du dir selber keinen Namen ausdenken kannst, dann nimm halt aus irgendeinem Film oder was in der Richtung, aber nen neuen Threat deswegen erstellen?!
> Ich frag ja auch nicht übers Forum ob ich jetzt lieber Orangen- oder Zitronenlimonade trinken soll...
> 
> ...


Da kann man dir nur zustimmen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Deswegen ein Threat is n bissl überzogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MO-Virus (2. Dezember 2007)

Imbachar schrieb:


> Hi Buffed User,
> 
> bitte gebt mir doch mal ein paar ERNSTE vorschläge für nen namen für nen männlichen ud schurken
> 
> Danke shconmal im vorraus MFG Imbachar



Leisepieks


----------



## Ruffyslayer (2. Dezember 2007)

Schurken name? hmmmmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  VanishDead 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tergenna (2. Dezember 2007)

Mal ganz abgesehn davon, dass Schurke auf Englisch ROGUE geschrieben wird, finde ich, es ist immer gut sich selbst was auszudenken. Der Name von meiner nicht mehr oft gespielten Hexenmeistergnomin ist Ekieh. Das hört sich relativ gut an find ich. Den Namen hab ich sehr einfach erfunden: Ich habe meinen Zweitnamen umgedreht (Heike). Schon mal den Namen Katharina umgedreht? Anirahtak. Hört sich doch auch geil an. Es gibt da tausend möglichkeiten. Ansonsten gibt es auch noch für werdende Eltern Namensentscheidungsbücher. Vielleicht hast ja so was in deinem Haus/deiner Wohnung.

(Meinen Zweitnamen hab ich mir nicht ausgesucht, deshalb macht euch nicht darüber lustig, und mein Mainchar ist auch ein Schurke. Freu mich schon auf gemeinsames Backstabben^^)

Hoffe ich war hilfreich.
gz für die entscheidung Horde zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thyphon (2. Dezember 2007)

MO-Virus schrieb:


> Leisepieks




n1
ROFL
geile sache^^

back 2 topic:
schurken namen?
ähm..
i.was gemeines sollte schon sein..
wenn ich ehrlich bin mich nervt mein name auch i-wie
kaum jmd schreibt den richtig..
entweder mit doppelt o oder n h vergessen..
immer dasselbe.. >.>
aber die namen von den witzigsten namen ever - thread sind doch klasse..
tampwn.. oder so
ach nee es geht um "richtige" namen..
nutella?
walsinats...? O_o
das is doch völlig wurscht..
denk dir was aus..
was dir spontan einfällt..
was DIR gefällt und nimm den..
keiner wird sich über deinen namen beschweren
auser n paar bekloppte pve serverianer die sich wichtig machen müssen..
aber pve spielst du hoffentlich net..
ich wollte schon immer n char mit namen
tampon <sanginium magistrati> - wenn ich mich nicht total verschrieben habe heißt das: tampon <meister des blutes>
das finde ich toll..
jeder mag andere namen..
ich halte es für höchst unwahrscheinlich das du hier einen passenden namen finden wirst..

mfg


----------



## Nexxor001 (19. September 2011)

Ich habe auch immer Probleme bei der Namensauswahl für meinen Charakter gehabt. Ich hänge aber auf den Namen und ich würde auch keine anderen für meinen Untoten Schurken nehmen. #1 Shadox,Shadøx falls der erste belegt ist, Acrono, Smags, Smagsyo. Wären mal meine vorschläge dazu. Ich hoffe dir gefällt einer von denen=) MFG Niko


----------



## TheGui (19. September 2011)

Gurke


----------



## Streubombe (19. September 2011)

@Nexxor001: Ich möchte vermuten, dass er nach fast 4 Jahren einen passenden Namen für seinen Schurken gefunden hat. Sollte das nicht der Fall sein, so bin ich geneigt zu behaupten, dass er, trotz deiner hervorragenden Vorschläge, niemals einen Namen als würdig erachten wird...


----------



## Killding (19. September 2011)

[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Akis, Shelbyz, Efnax, Taiduzz, Sagem, Lexus, mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein [/font]


----------



## Apuh (19. September 2011)

Æliteƒighter


----------



## Prothe (19. September 2011)

sweatrouge wär ideal für dich


----------



## Manaori (19. September 2011)

Dead Thread is dead... 

Reporte mal wegen Nekromantie.

Edit: @ über mir... Schweiß ROUGE (Makeup)? O.O


----------



## spectrumizer (19. September 2011)

Frage mich echt, wie es Leute schaffen, sich hier frisch zu registrieren, nur um erstmal einen 4 Jahre alten Thread aus der Gruft zu holen ...


----------

